
Colorful printed patch makes you pretty much invisible to AI - lnguyen
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/23/18512472/fool-ai-surveillance-adversarial-example-yolov2-person-detection
======
bradknowles
Note that this example only works against one specific version of one specific
algorithm. Who knows what tiny tweaks might be needed to get that recognition
working again, or what tiny tweaks might be needed to Re-break it again
afterwards.

Adversarial algorithms are an interesting space to explore, I grant you that.
But this is not a general adversarial algorithm that works against all AI
vision recognition systems.

------
g4ryb0t
This article has me wondering, would a tied and dyed T-shirt or hoodie be
effective at fooling a similar AI system? maybe you could add some mirrors on
it as well ;D

------
bbryant
Lol. This is hilarious!

